
Where do all the neurotics live? - iamelgringo
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/05/04/where_do_all_the_neurotics_live/
======
pg
Does anyone know what that's supposed to be a map of?

~~~
teaquaffer
It's a map of Neurotic People. "based on data on hundreds of thousands of
people compiled by psychologists, Jason Rentfrow at Cambridge University and
Sam Gosling at the University of Texas" From a book called Who's Your City, by
Dr. Richard Florida. More maps here:
[http://creativeclass.typepad.com/thecreativityexchange/2008/...](http://creativeclass.typepad.com/thecreativityexchange/2008/03/the-
personality.html)

~~~
herdrick
This looks like humor. The heavily-Scandinavian upper Midwest is a hotspot of
extroverts? Ohio, Kentucky and Oklahoma are heavily neurotic?

